# Flat Branch Falls - Tate City, Georgia



## KGauger (Jul 3, 2006)

Flat Branch runs into the Tallulah River above Lake Burton which is a very popular area but very few people know about the falls.  It is a 100 foot falls but there is no opening at the base of the falls.  So the best you can do is stand at the base of the falls and look almost straight up.  You will find a faint trail running up the right side of Flat Branch which is pretty steep - expect to take 20-30 minutes to get to the base of the falls.  Again this is a branch and the amount of water flowing over the falls varies greatly.  But if you are adventurous and want to see a waterfall that few people know about, this is a gem.







Here is a map and directions:

http://georgiawma.home.att.net/GON/FlatBranch.pdf


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 3, 2006)

Ken,

That's a great picture.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 3, 2006)

With the current temps, that sure looks like a great place to be.  Good photo.  Thanks for sharing the location.

Hoss


----------



## LJay (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll try that out. I never knew it was there.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool pic!


----------



## leo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Great capture KGauger*

sure looks refreshing


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 4, 2006)

We use to camp at Tate City a lot back in the day. Great and beautiful place. Thanks for bringing me back some funny memories!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome pic ken


----------

